# New to minis, and mini pregnancy



## Lepeppylass (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and so happy to have found this forum! I recently (like 9 days ago) bought my first mini mare, and I was told she did not settle. Her last cover was late May, and I've been taking progress pictures since she moved home. I am used to full size horses, and have a lot of experience with them, but I hear minis are different? Anyway, I've been scratching my head wondering if we do in fact have a baby on the way or not? Opinions and advice welcome! Thanks everyone!

These pics were taken yesterday:






And this is her teats in the morning, vs the evening (post haircut so I can see better) also taken yesterday.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 16, 2015)

These were taken the day I brought her home:


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the nutty nursery. If she was last bred in May and didn't take then the owners would have seen her come into season again I'm assuming? If that is the case, I doubt she's pregnant and 330 days would put you sometime within the next 2 weeks or so depending on what part of May she was bred. But it doesn't hurt to keep watching closely and other people might have a different opinion. Lots of experience on this board. Glad you are with us.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 16, 2015)

I have no idea. She is pretty. What is her name ?


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you! The last owner believed her to be bred up until January of this year, but then decided she must not be. This was taken this morning, in our rainstorm. I shaved down some guard hair so I could see belly shape better. I feel like I have so much to learn about minis but I'm already in love with this little mare! (Her name is lass, but I've been calling her little mama.)


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

She is so very pretty!!!! What made the previous owners think she is not in foal?


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 16, 2015)

She was not as big in the belly as their other mares, they were bred at the same time (last half of may) and they said they saw no movement, they said 330 should be around april 16th? I'm currently almost 7 months pregnant myself and can't get out there as much as I would like to sit and watch her. I had a friend come over and feel her all over, and she says she saw movement, and my mother believes she felt movement on Saturday. Her belly has changed since I brought her home, so has her bag. At this point I'm going forward as if she is, and reading/researching everything I can, and I may just be made a fool but at least I will be prepared? I'm so appreciative that I've found this forum!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome Lepeppylass, its great you have joined us at the nutty Nursery






If she didn't take in may last year but she has been bred up till Jan this year , then she may very well be Pregnant , just in an earlier stage of Pregnancy to the initial/first breeding.

A BIG thumbs up to you for going forward as if she is pregnant. being prepared as much as you can will only help getting this little one safely on the ground if she is indeed pregnant.

There are so many wonderful people on here, so you have definitely come to the right place for all your questions. No question is seen to be a silly question here , so ask away





Welcome again


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

Aww congrats on your baby!! And I'm hopping we will be able to congrats you on a foal also!!! You are doing great getting prepared!!! I'm doing the same just in case : D

And welcome!!! Glad you found this board too! The ladies here are a lot of help!

Sounds like me and you are on the same boat with our girls : )


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 16, 2015)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Welcome Lepeppylass, its great you have joined us at the nutty Nursery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I feel silly getting a vet out here now, its kind of at the point where she will progress or she won't. I'd rather pay the vet to come help with real problems, so we proceed as if there is a baby!

As far as feeding, she is getting non-fescue grass hay and 1 cup of mare and foal grain, I don't want to overfeed, but just support her if she is carrying a foal. anything else I should be doing feed wise? She also gets about 15 minutes a day of grazing on the pasture. I keep her in a stall at night bedded with pellets, then pine shavings, and a layer of straw on top- just in case.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll change my opinion then if the owners just said they didn't think she was bred because of her shape. Minis can carry all kinds of different ways - some tucked up high until the end. I think I'd watch her carefully. If you really want to know you can do a Wee Foal 120 test or have the vet out to do a blood test. Here's a miniature horse gestation chart.

Miniature Horse Gestation Chart


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes I agree with mountain woman, I would say if she was bred and now just looked different then the other mares that is not good enought to say she is not pregnant. She very well maybe!


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2015)

That's a silly way to decide if she's pregnant, in my opinion, because mares carry very differently, and some hold babies up high and tight -- especially if they are maiden mares.

Try to get a picture standing behind her, squat down so you're at belly level, and shoot a picture from the back towards her head. We're looking for some lopsidedness in her belly because babies seldom lay perfectly with 50/50 poking out both sides. Then, one picture as a side shot but squatting down right at her level. Those will give is a starting point.

And you are VERY wise to treat her as if she's pregnant. Next time she's eating her grain, feel right in front of her udder and you may feel baby movement. Crossing my fingers for you. And welcome to our Nutty Nursery! We're here to answer any and all questions -- nothing will be ignored, as we want you to have a fun experience getting the baby safely to the ground....healthy and strong!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 16, 2015)

Would a weefoal 120 be accurate after 300 days? I never gave them much credit in the past, but I've only dealt with big horses! Minis are a fun new adventure.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 16, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> That's a silly way to decide if she's pregnant, in my opinion, because mares carry very differently, and some hold babies up high and tight -- especially if they are maiden mares.
> 
> Try to get a picture standing behind her, squat down so you're at belly level, and shoot a picture from the back towards her head. We're looking for some lopsidedness in her belly because babies seldom lay perfectly with 50/50 poking out both sides. Then, one picture as a side shot but squatting down right at her level. Those will give is a starting point.
> 
> And you are VERY wise to treat her as if she's pregnant. Next time she's eating her grain, feel right in front of her udder and you may feel baby movement. Crossing my fingers for you. And welcome to our Nutty Nursery! We're here to answer any and all questions -- nothing will be ignored, as we want you to have a fun experience getting the baby safely to the ground....healthy and strong!


I'm headed out to take more pics now


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 16, 2015)

congrats on your new adventure. And welcome. I will not say yes or no to pregnant just that as already stated they do carry different. But her udder does look like she has had previous babies. So I do believe that if she were pregnant her belly would be a lot bigger. if she is indeed as far along as she should be. hope you get some answers soon


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 16, 2015)

Her last foal was 4-6 years ago, previous owner couldn't remember. If she is pregnant she isn't carrying low, but has gotten wider. When I try and feel for movement while she eats her grain she threatens to kick, stomps her foot at me for feeling up her bag. Where as when I first got her she didn't mind me at all. Taken just now:


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

Well to me that belly looks awfully pregnant, but I really don't know anything lol ; )


----------



## chandab (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, since Diane likes this picture pair, I'll share for you to see. This is almost 3 years ago now. I bred the mare once cycle the previous year, and was hopeful she was pregnant. Maiden year.

First thing in the morning:







And, shortly after lunch:


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh what a beautiful pair! I know little mama isn't a maiden, but I just have a feeling that one of these days I'll go turn her out of the stall and there will be two because she's hiding her pregnancy!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow they are beautiful! And wow!!! She is really hiding that baby!! Maybe our two girls are pregnant lepeppylass!!! : D


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 17, 2015)

Took new pics this morning, we finally got a break from the rain & the sun came out. I feel like her belly has changed today, and her teats look more plump. I'm probably just imagining things, and I'm sure my neighbors think I'm crazy running away from my mini and trying to take pics! She prefers to be right in my pocket!

belly yesterday on left, today on right


----------



## Kim P (Mar 17, 2015)

Chanda, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 17, 2015)

Lepeppylass said:


> Would a weefoal 120 be accurate after 300 days? I never gave them much credit in the past, but I've only dealt with big horses! Minis are a fun new adventure.


No. After around day 280 they will not work.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 17, 2015)

goldilocks said:


> No. After around day 280 they will not work.


thanks, I didn't think they would be a viable option at this point. The only thing my vet could do is the external one through the abdomen, and it would run me 100$, I think I'd rather pay my vet to come check a mare and foal after, than to waste the extra cash now.


----------



##  (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, Chanda, that was the most confusing mare! She hid that baby so VERY well I still can't believe it.

We'll check pictures in a few days against these and see what we can tell. It's a bit suspicious, so I'm crossing my fingers !!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 17, 2015)

tonight during turnout I was watching her and I can see her teats flop together while she walks/waddles about the pasture.both from the sides and behind, She keeps me entertained at least!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 17, 2015)

Haha my oldest made has a low hanging deflated bag lol I bet it sways in the breeze. I'll have to watch closely on our next windy day :-D

Mare*


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 17, 2015)

lkblazin said:


> Haha my oldest made has a low hanging deflated bag lol I bet it sways in the breeze. I'll have to watch closely on our next windy day :-D Mare*


My old retired breeding dog, (we used to breed pembroke welsh corgis) Luna had the worst case of clapping teats after her final litter, to this day we still call her boobie-lu! A pic of the clappers tonight: lol


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 18, 2015)

I think she looks a tad bit fuller in this pic!!! : D

Boobie-lu!!!! Bahaha that is so funny!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 18, 2015)

That's hysterical haha. Her clappers look fuller. We used to breed Devon Rex cats. They are partially hairless. So the older girls had some obvious clappers. Too funny :-D


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 18, 2015)

update: after watching lass in her stall this afternoon for 45 mins, trying and failing to feel baby (no i didn't feed first) I decided to see if I could find any milk at the milk bar. YUP. watery, not sticky, and very easily milked. I normally don't test milk in order to save colostrum but curiosity got the best of me! Now: to start night checks too or wait it out. I did find one "cow-pie" ish poo pile, but everything else has been normal.


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2015)

Sounding like things are about to get very exciting. Keep a close eye on her, as things can change very quickly now (if you're lucky and she doesn't play sneaky) Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a healthy little one!!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 18, 2015)

inside of her vulva has darkened but still mostly pale pink. when I checked her vulva tonight I went out to see her and immediately said, "oh sh*t" because her vulva looks to be relaxing/elongating. no sleep for me tonight! I miss coffee. dearly miss my coffee right now!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 18, 2015)

Lol if your not drinking coffee you may have to resort to " tooth Picks" to keep those eyes open .

Sending you all the very best Amanda for a safe foaling and to lass too of course


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 18, 2015)

Oooh Amanda!!! Hoping she does foal for you soon so you don't miss much sleep!!! I remember the days I missed coffee sooo much too! Come on Lass you can do it, show us your beautiful baby!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 18, 2015)

She's happily munching away on her hay in the stall right now. of course after she inhaled her grain, my miss piggy. we shall see!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 18, 2015)

Hehe! Can't wait for some good news!!!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 19, 2015)

Hope to see pics when I wake up.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 19, 2015)

Hoping to see pics of a new arrival soon


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 19, 2015)

Are you cuddling a sweet furry baby this morning!?!


----------



## KLM (Mar 19, 2015)

Waiting for baby news!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry everyone, around midnight last night lass decided to stop her nonsense and began eating her hay again, by 5 am she didn't even look ready to foal anymore. I think she's playing with me! Lol

I really need to get a video monitor!! I have a sneaking suspicion she really doesn't want company.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 19, 2015)

Darn :-\


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 19, 2015)

These are taken this morning, her bag drives me nuts, it looks the same as always, but is definitely hanging down much more than before, and for having her last foal at least 4 years ago it is so suspicious!


----------



## KLM (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome to the "My mare hates me and wants to mess with my head and sleep" club!"


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 19, 2015)

I wouldn't mind so much if I could just afford to buy a baby video monitor! Since I was so eager to run to the walmart and pick up a cheapie one today, my furnace decided to stop heating my house instead. So there goes my mad money... apparently my house wants to prepare me for cold nights in the barn? We're forcasted for snow on monday, and of course the repair company cant make it until tuesday! Maybe lass will pitty me and hold off for another month? I dream of warmer weather!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2015)

Mares know their owners so well, Im sure they burst into laughter when we walk away.

Hoping you get your wish for warmer weather before she decides the time is right to foal.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 19, 2015)

Video time! this was yesterday around 4:30-5:00pm. She was just hanging out in her stall, so I came in and shut the door behind me, she didn't move while I hung out in there for 45 mins or so. she went on like this for 10-15 mins, then relaxed a bit. lots of yawning/chewing, and staring at the wall.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 19, 2015)

Haha she's having a conversation with the wall. Then she's asking your opinion on the subject lol.

They really can be confusing. I wonder what goes on in there heads sometimes


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 19, 2015)

She did the same thing today standing in her drylot, her belly is pretty active while she does it, I'm pretty sure it's her own tortuous game! Like Ryan said, she must laugh at me when I leave!


----------



##  (Mar 19, 2015)

They can be very maddening and I'm also sure they laugh at us. They give us a few signs and then laugh when we stay awake. Oh well, one day closer!!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 20, 2015)

Ahh I've this all to look forward to some day. I'm insanely jealous but also very excited for everyone


----------



## Kim P (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh goldilocks, it is exciting! It is exciting to watch everyone else's too! I get on her all anxious checking out the latest news hoping everything is good and seeing all the different babies!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 20, 2015)

well, lass has reverted to her old self, I think she was just re-positioning baby, as she went from a slab sided/dropped belly to this new wide as a bus, full in the flanks and just as active as before. She has has slight progress at the milk bar, so I'm taking myself off of night watch, and just checking her at 10:30-11:00 pm before bed and again as soon as I get up. My hubby also checks her before he leaves for work between 5-6am. here's hoping she makes it to her due date (and avoids the snow!).


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2015)

Sounds just perfect, and I hope you get some good rest tonight. Just watch for her rolling to reposition baby as a lead in to getting closer again!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 21, 2015)

updated pics taken today. It is impossible to get her to stand still and not follow me around her pen to get pics at her height from the back end looking forward, so bear with me on those shots. Of course now other than the fact that she does readily give us milk/colostrum if we milk her, and her belly seems to change shape, I'm doubting that shes pregnant, at the same time I think I see some relaxing of the vulva, I'll try and add an older pic to compare to. oh the rollercoaster ride! I should have bought a gelding lol!









I don't know why some are uploading upside down? they're normal on my computer? ]


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2015)

Well she looks nicely pregnant to me, she just needs to do a fair amount of 'shopping' in the milk department yet. If she was one of my girls, looking at her udder I would say that she is starting to fill it and that you have aound another approx 3 to 4 weeks to go before she shows you her baby (of course we know that every mare is different!). Also I wouldn't be doing any 'milking' at this stage (we dont do this at all), just leave her to develop her udder in her own good time.


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2015)

I agree with Auntie Anna and pictures on a few days will be just fine.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 22, 2015)

Anna, I normally dont milk my mares or do the test strips, but she has been such a mystery. I'm glad to hear you think it'll be 3-4 weeks! This preggo likes her sleep!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 22, 2015)

Quick Question!

Is it safe to transition her to alfalfa hay, from grass hay. My hay guy said he doesn't think he has fescue in the fields, but can't guarantee fescue free hay. My only other option right now is alfalfa hay. Shes getting 1 cup (PM) of rogue mare and foal (seen here:https://shop.grangecoop.com/products/rogue-quality-feeds-mare---foal-50lb-68233.html) andgrass hay 2xdaily, with 15-20 mins of pasture grazing mid day. I was thinking to cut out her grazing time and switch slowly from the grass to alfalfa? I love rogue feeds, used to work for the company and have seen where they are made, and what goes into them, so I won't switch up her grain, just hay.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 22, 2015)

I may be wrong, but I think it would be just fine to feed alfalfa to her. I also hear it helps them produce more milk. But someone may correct me lol

We have fed it to mares in foal with no problem.


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2015)

Absolutely!!! I am a firm believer in alfalfa and fed it exclusively to all my horses for years and years. Gives an added protein boost, and acts as a tummy soother as well. Great for growing bones and muscles!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 22, 2015)

Being west coast I'm surrounded by alfalfa and think it does great things for horses, but I wasn't sure about minis! I'll pick some up come payday!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 23, 2015)

I use alfalfa and it's rich and nutritious for pregnant mares. And the mares love it.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, little chunky mama tore her stall up last night, dumped water everywhere and dragged her hay tub into the middle of the stall, then pooed in her grain pan. I think she was mad at me for keeping her inside during the massive rain/hail/snowstorm last night, so she let me know that putting her up for the night 3 hrs early just because of weather is not okay with her!




She was even more of a clingy mare today, making getting photo updates hard to get but after a half an hour I finally got what I needed! She feels like she has gotten very wide again! Sorry she's a bit dirty today, weather isn't nice enough to clean her up.

little mamas as of 3/23: (again, some are sideways, no clue how to fix that sorry!)


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 23, 2015)

Teats last night (bottom) vs. this morning (top)


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 23, 2015)

Definitely changing a bit.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 24, 2015)

Well lass has me stumped, and her bag and belly changes have been pretty much consistent, so I'm paying the extra $ to have her ultrasound done and we will know for sure. Vet can't get here until next Tuesday. I'm preparing for a "not pregnant" but lass is ready to retire anyway. Will update again in a week.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmmm yes I see a little change too.... These mare..... So hard to know. I hope you see a foal in there next week!!!!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 24, 2015)

She is so pretty


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope she has a baby in there


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 24, 2015)

If she doesn't i'll be sad because she's such a gorgeous mare, and she will go on a diet to address this belly, I came out this morning and thought I must be crazy. She's gained weight overnight! Chunky mamas.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 24, 2015)

Now THAT looks like a baby belly to me Lol!! And you are very right about her being a gorgeous mare!! Love her!!!! : D


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 25, 2015)

That really looks like a baby belly. Ditto my goldensunny


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, now I'm starting to think I should cancel my vet appt. her bag last Thursday(left) vs. last night (right).


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 25, 2015)

Oooooooooo I'm getting excited!!!!!! Looks like she is going shopping to me! ; D


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 25, 2015)

Me too looks like someones been shopping in the milk department


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 25, 2015)

we shall see, her vulva looks much more relaxed today, but no difference at the milk bar, no belly drop, and no jello butt.



Just sitting and waiting. Good thing I have time.


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2015)

She sure looks pregnant to me in those new pictures, and her udder is changing from the pictures. Remember, filling the udder can take 4-6 weeks, I generally count on 3-4 weeks, but each mare is different and I've known mares that have taken over a month to fill. Then there are those that don't get an udder just to make you crazy. We call this "udder madness" !!!

If she is just filling, she can take a little time, or she may not really 'fill' at all before foaling. As to the belly drop.... she may not drop. She may hold tight and high and mot show you that drop as a sign.

Can you get a picture to show how she's elongating? That might give us a clue.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 25, 2015)

Sure Diane, Today(left) vs yesterday (right) previous owner thinks she has a few more weeks of "udder madness" to go.


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2015)

Definite, positive relaxation and elongation. ALL positive signs....YEAH!!!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm at the store trying to buy a video monitor right now! I don't want to have to live outside tonight.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 25, 2015)

Good luck with the shopping hope you find what you need .

very exciting


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 25, 2015)

Well we got our camera, but got home so late we can't set it up tonight, and lass has pulled her usual trick and is now no longer elongated/relaxed and is munching away at her hay. I feel fine leaving her to her own devices tonight, shes had no other signs and the one person who knows her history best says we have time possibly up to a month.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 26, 2015)

I have been looking at cameras too. May I ask what you got? I'm looking at a baby monitor. Well at least she is giving you some time to get setup : )


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 26, 2015)

I got the summer In view video baby monitor. It runs about 100$ but it's still not the best quality video, so far it has a slight motion delay, but it works for what I need! Haven't tested the distance yet, but it's supposed to work within a 600 ft range.


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 26, 2015)

We just bought a Simplicam from Amazon, it was $140. It works great with my iPad and phone! It has a really clear picture even the night vision is great!! We just got it so I can check on my 2 minis when they are in the barn durning storms, at night etc......no foaling at our barn!!!! As for distance I can check in on them as far as 40 miles away maybe even farther but that is as far as I used it so far!! Anyway just thought I would pass on this info..............


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow Misty's mom!!! That's far. Sounds like really good quality and a great deal. Hmm well if I decide to go in the market I now know what to get. I plan on sleeping out in the barn. Just cause there are things I can't see on camera that scare me.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow Misty'sMom!! I now regret my purchase! lol maybe one of these days I'll upgrade, since I actually need the baby monitor I'll be keeping it, but your set up sounds fantastic.

rebecca, I agree with you but we just bought this place, the barn has no power or water, and being 7 months pregnant myself a cam was the way to go! this way I can stay comfortable in my nice warm house and only check on her when I see something worth investigating! Now that I have a cam and I can hear everything going on in the barn I don't think i'll do it any other way!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 27, 2015)

That's so great! : ) the barn floor is not a place I would gave wanted to be when I was pregnant lol so glad you got the camera : )

I was looking at the cheap cheap Summer Infant Day and Night Digital Monitor it only about 65.00. I don't need it to go far so I thought it might work good enough. Any changes with miss Lass?


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 27, 2015)

My friend has the day and night, no complaints there, I just wanted portability for when baby comes!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 27, 2015)

No changes but she did get a bath today!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 27, 2015)

Good to know about the day and night! I will also be using it for my two year old after (or if ) summer has her baby. The one we have now is on its last leg and not video lol

Aww she is just too cute! And all clean : )


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 27, 2015)

She promptly ruined it by rolling, not just once to get dirty, but 5 times to really work it in! Which of course makes me look at her sideways and think, are we being sneaky about positioning baby? Lol


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 27, 2015)

Well now we have two expectant mothers!!!! Very cool


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 28, 2015)

Not mini related, but my riding mare lilly is officially bored with my checks on lass, she still wants to come get attention, but she is not impressed with the new routine. Had to share!


----------



##  (Mar 28, 2015)

HA !!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 28, 2015)

LOL she is so pretty!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 28, 2015)

So as of last night I have been starting the transition from local mixed grass hay to alfalfa hay, and I swear it has already made a difference. She seems to have eased off of her hay, not cleaning up every meal now, but not turning down her mare & foal feed or a chance to go eat the green grass in the pasture if I take her out. I have a feeling that the grass hay is poor quality for a pregnant mare, and the alfalfa is helping already, because she seems to have done some more shopping since I last checked her. I just worry that she seems to be developing unevenly, here's hoping she catches up in time for the big event!


----------



##  (Mar 28, 2015)

Unevenness doesn't matter a bit. Since she's filling, just check every few days so you can really notice the difference. Looking good!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 29, 2015)

Been really working on shedding her out since her bath, I think I see some dapples coming out! Sharing cuz I think she's just so pretty (and round) lol


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, she is VERY pretty.....AND round!!!! LOL!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 30, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 30, 2015)

I see some dapples : ) she is so pretty!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 30, 2015)

Last night (in her stall) and this morning. She seems to have dropped in the belly a bit, milk bar had disappeared last night but is coming back this morning, I don't think she'll be one to bag up until right before or during labor. No more relaxation/elongation of the vulva but she likes to go back and forth on that too.


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2015)

She's doing just fine! So pretty!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 30, 2015)

I decided to start shaving her today, I want to body shave her but I'm being encumbered by my own belly, so here is today's "hack job" so I can clearly see belly shape and baby won't get facefulls of fluff! Of course after I was looking at her profile view thinking "maybe she isn't preggo after all..." Then I saw her from behind... Lol


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't hurt yourself. I'm sure there is an unsuspecting person close by that you could lure in....they wouldn't mind bending over with hair Splinter's lol


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh I didn't squat down or have to bend over I just sat on the concrete patio and did what I could. I'm normally the one who gets suckered into body shaving, so I'll just work on her one day at a time!

In the spirit of bellies...

Mine got a lot of extra hair today!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 31, 2015)

Love all the baby bump pics!


----------



##  (Mar 31, 2015)

Ha!! That will also help us see how baby is moving forward of center, so you definitely made it easier for us to watch. Don't push yourself too hard, but thanks for making it easier to watch her, and baby.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 31, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 31, 2015)

I've only ever felt really obvious kicks from pregnant mares, can someone describe what movement should feel like when it isn't foal kicking but just movement? I think I may have felt baby in there last night while she was eating her grain?


----------



## KLM (Mar 31, 2015)

I would say you both look pregnant! lol


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 31, 2015)

Just make sure it's not her stomach muscles.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 31, 2015)

What I felt wasn't rythmic and it wasn't spread over my whole hand, just on my palm/fingers. I'm so used to biggies that this like a whole different game! Lass is 313 days today, and has a history of going long, the last person that foaled her out said not to expect anything until mid-late April.

I've seen movent like what is shown in this video, but is it really foal movement or just gut?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GR64jeoJdDs


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 31, 2015)

While watching for movement tonight, I decided to take some pics & video just for my own records, when I realized I hadn't showed off her lacing



so just for you Diane! lass has "spots" lol


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 1, 2015)

Oooh I love love love her! That color, with the line, and spots is just beautiful!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 1, 2015)

Lass is at day 315 today...

So, last night I decided to get some video of lass's belly where I think I'm seeing movement, and caught it on video. I have no idea if this is all gut or foal? So to compare I took video of her belly this morning. Both videos were taken while she was eating her grain. Does anyone see foal movement? ( I feel like a crazy person, am I imaging things?)

Last night:


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 1, 2015)

I think I may have seen movement.


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2015)

I love lacing and had many mares with this beautiful trait. So pretty. Not much good with the videos, sorry. could be, but I wouldn't swear on it. But she's nicely running out of room as expected!!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 1, 2015)

Updated pics from this evening. I swear her belly has disappeared!


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2015)

No, it's just sticking out the sides!! LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 1, 2015)

You have a Corgi




I had a corgi when I was a kid, best dog he was and he lived till 17.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 1, 2015)

LOL Ryan, its more like I am owned by a corgi! Growing up my family bred and raised Pembroke welsh corgis. The little photo-bomber there is Captain, he is my best dog! When my oldest dog passes I'll get another corgi, Captain is only 2 this year, but he is my favorite by far! I guess I have a short animal addiction?


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 2, 2015)

Look who enjoys torturing me! Her vulva is pooched out, getting more elongated/relaxed. No belly dropping yet but she did roll after I noticed her changes this afternoon, and was acting uncomfortable, but now is back to normal.


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2015)

Looking good, but still a bit more time to go.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm in that boat with you. Small horse,small chickens, small cats..well odd cats. They are Devon Rex


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 6, 2015)

Well... this morning brings us to 320 days, So I popped out to take some updated pics for everyone to ponder over. Her muscles in her hind end have started to soften a bit, but haven't dropped/relaxed down yet. All I have been able to determine from speaking with her previous owners, is that she goes longer than the average mini pregnancy. If I didn't have breeding certificates with her breeding dates from last year I would assume this is all hormonal/spring time craziness, because she sure has stopped looking pregnant to me. I'm starting to wonder if she's having a false pregnancy?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 6, 2015)

Towards the end the foal will move around, sometimes making it look like mare is no longer pregnant. That's the baby lining up.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 6, 2015)

This was taken yesterday, her bag seems to be hanging down more, but she hasn't really made big strides in filling, just small progress just to keep me confused.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 6, 2015)

Progress is always good


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 6, 2015)

That little Lass is just so confusing!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 6, 2015)

Just checked her when I turned her in for the night...


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 6, 2015)

She's shedding out nicely.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 6, 2015)

I see a little red, maybe the aunties can tell you something. : )


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 7, 2015)

Well after keeping an eye on her for half the night, and checking again this morning, the redness/discharge has pretty much stopped. She ignored her hay for most of the night, and spend a lot of time looking at her sides and standing in a different spot from her usual hangout in the stall. not fully uncomfortable, but still acting odd enough I kept watch until she went back to eating and acting normal. I don't know what shes been doing with that baby the last few days but she is wider than I've ever seen her when I checked this morning, which means, I still have time to sleep!!


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2015)

Maybe baby is shifting around to start the plunge to getting into position. Momma will roll baby into position, so watch for her rolling, cow patties, her vulva color and even yawning.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks Diane I will keep an eye on her! It's been snowing all day so she's been but to the weather and eating all day! She is Much much wider!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow! What happened?? Last pics I saw there was very little tummy and today... Woah! Did you feed her a whole watermelon?? ?


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 7, 2015)

That was my exact reaction! Lol I was just talking to your sister about it this morning, like how the heck does she hide all of that so well!?!?


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 7, 2015)

Lol!! Summer and Lass are such teasers!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 7, 2015)

Poof there's the belly!lol


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes summer and lass like to play tricks with us!!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 9, 2015)

All pics taken today. She is the most frustratingly confusing mare ever! I would love it if she could show a real bag and or this baby would make some big clear obvious foal movement so I could ease my doubt!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 9, 2015)

She seems to go up and down with that udder...that's what summer is doing...more in the morning, less in the eve. So maybe that's a good sign she is preagant???


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2015)

She looks lopsided in the last pic!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

Lol crazy mares


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 9, 2015)

32 weeks pregnant myself and still able to body clip, just not my best work!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks great




She looks to be enjoying her grass and sunshine


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh she did, even took a minute from lawn-mowing to stop and roll in the nice green grass. finally we're done with snow (knock on wood)!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

You've got a talent


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 9, 2015)

Aww thanks Rebecca, I spent quite a bit of time practicing with clippers on my dogs and horses growing up, I wanted to be a groomer! (dogs got haircuts today too!) I'm going to say I got it from my mother? She's a hairdresser, and I grew up in a salon.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 10, 2015)

Lol small world, you can have my job


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 10, 2015)

Lass was very crabby tonight, for about an hour she was trotting around her dry lot, tossing her head, stomping her feet, even cantering a lap. during this hour long show she got down to roll, rolled a bit then jumped up and into a buck then took walked around stomping her back feet being a sassy lady. After all this commotion I came down to check her and see what was going on, and of course not much! She did do some serious butt rubbing yesterday and this morning, but haven't seen any since. I put her in her stall for the night and took some pics & checked her over, everything seems "normal" except to me it seems her belly has dropped a bit. I swear if this mare isn't pregnant I must be losing my mind. So, do you see a drop too, or am I just seeing things?


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 11, 2015)

It looks dropped to me.... Esp compared to the last set of pictures you posted.


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2015)

It's dropping just perfectly! And she is using her antics to move and shift that little one RIGHT where she wants it! She's looking good!! And good for you in beige so attentive!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 11, 2015)

Diane how can you not sit and watch an angry half naked mini with mane and tail flying throw such an adorable fit!? Lol my brother was over and was equally entertained. I'm at my birthing class/hospital tour all day today so he's in charge of keeping an eye on her all day.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh! You won't be having your baby in the barn?? ;-)


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 11, 2015)

Lol mindy!!

Belly looks lower to me


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 11, 2015)

Something about all that hay/straw/bedding during birth just doesn't seem ideal for me  lol! I did catch what a handful of us here believe to be baby movement tonight! Lass was doing more race-horse antics and I saw what I think is a very bouncy baby while she was finally standing still. Will upload a video in a bit!!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 12, 2015)

short video of the maybebaby's antics. I wish I could have stuck around and tried to feel it, but I had to get this short video and run to a family dinner. Next time i'll get some hands on!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 12, 2015)

Definitely moving. Hopefully you have a baby.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh awesome!!! That looks like confirmation to me!!! How does that feel? Relieved?? ?


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 12, 2015)

Lol she probably running from the movement.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 12, 2015)

So awesome!!! Can't wait for you to feel the baby next time!!!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm still not convinced! Lol I'll turn her out to play racehorse again today and see what I can see/feel in there!


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2015)

So funny and we don't want you birthing in the barn, so hope her timing is just PERFECT for you!!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm not due until June 3rd! She better have this baby before May so I can enjoy my last month of sleep before my boy gets here.


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh yes, you'll be getting foal snuffies long before baby snuggles. I didn't know when you were due, but all is well!!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 13, 2015)

Updates from around 11:30 this morning, lass would be at 326 days today, and she still doesn't seem to want to build a bag. I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't have a vet test her for fescue toxicity? I know she goes long but I'm not seeing any progress.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 14, 2015)

I see her belly looking lower. Not sure about the fescue.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 14, 2015)

I think she may be filling more in front of her bag? I just noticed it tonight after I came in and reviewed pics.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 15, 2015)

It looks more full in the front to me! ?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 15, 2015)

Agree!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 15, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 15, 2015)

]Well, unfortunately this is the end of the Lass maybe baby saga. I had an experienced friend come over (She has much smaller arms than I do) and palpate lass. She couldn't feel a baby, and believes her to be open. Which means we possibly have a false pregnancy? I checked her milk today and it is still watery and like honey-mustard yellow, where as this time last month it was like golden straw. Yes, my friend is not a vet, but I just really believe we should have felt a foal if there was one in there at this stage in the game. All of these pictures were taken about 2 hrs after we finished palpating her. I have an appointment on monday to get her in with the vet and figure out what is causing all of these changes, and hopefully she's going to be back on the road to a healthy normal mare soon. Now for some last, very confusing pictures of miss lass.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh no sorry to hear that. I went thru the same thing last year , my mares udder was very similar to lass. Looked like it was progressing then looked like it wasn't , up and down up and down.

Hoping she gives you something extra special next year if you decide to breed her.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 16, 2015)

Awww I'm so sorry Amanda... With that video you posted I thought for sure she was pregnant! That sure did look like a baby moving around in there!! I hope everything is ok with Lass, keep us updated! And we also will need pictures of your new little one when he comes, if you will share!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah me too! So I wonder... When was the last time she was with a stud at her previous home? Could she have been bred later in the year and is just not very far along?


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 16, 2015)

No her previous owners hand breed only, I don't think there's any way the stallions could have gotten to her later than the last breeding date of May 21st. Hoping for the all clear from the bet on Monday and we will decide if we want to breed her again after speaking to the vet,


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 16, 2015)

Awww I was looking forward to her baby. Well I hope you breed her




. It would be a real keeper


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 16, 2015)

She is still throwing all the signs that she should be pregnant when I went out to clean stalls today. relaxed vulva, darkening red color inside, lopsided belly, even slight softening around her dock! she just has no bag development, its just a relaxed slightly puffy udder. I have a stallion in mind for breeding if we can go that route, and we would be breeding her for a (colorful



) may foal. I'm anxious to see what my vet says about her future as a broodmare! if she can't be a mommy anymore then she will become a barn princess and live out her days here being spoiled rotten! now to find something to keep my brain occupied until Monday afternoon!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 16, 2015)

Lol maybe a bay sweater.... Hint hint

*baby


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 16, 2015)

I've been working on a crochet project but it just isn't as mind numbing as I need lol


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2015)

I'll wait to see what the vet says, because I was fooled once very good by a mare who did this on a day to day basis. On the day that I finally decided she wasn't pregnant, I put her out in pasture and came home to a perfect dream filly still in the sack and deceased. So I'll wait until the vet says no, since she is still looking like a 'possible' to me.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks! I don't have her confined to a stall at night anymore, she has full access to her dirt turnout, but chooses to spend all night in the stall where I can still watch her under cam. I still do check her, but have seen no change in her udder still. just changes in her vulva, color and relaxation. I've been weaning her off of her mare and foal grain slowly in anticipation of a "not pregnant" result.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2015)

In the scheme of things, changes in vulva color and elongation far outweigh the udder, because they can foal without an udder but not without these other changes.,


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 17, 2015)

But don't you think we would have been able to feel a foal during palpation?


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 17, 2015)

not necessarily...

I know I've had a vet miss a pregnancy on a maiden mare (full size) 2 months before she delivered a HUGE filly. She foaled w/ no bag - had use drugs to bring in her milk (cant remember what we used this was more than 30 years ago). Both did great and thrived. Mare was a 3 yr old 3/4 TB (Native Dancer on her papers) and a wild marked black overo - sabino/frame. Filly sired by a Tobiano.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 17, 2015)

Yesterday vs her "normal" coloring. Also yesterday's udder shot.

This mare is not a maiden, and doesn't look very big at all. She was Palpated at 328-329 days and she couldn't feel anything or any movement in there.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 17, 2015)

Lol I love the picture of her looking at the grass lol


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 18, 2015)

She puts her head through there and streched as far as she can reach with her nose to try and get some good greens! She swears she's a starved abused mini.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't know why she's would be changing color like that if not in foal....summer is doing the same thing. And everyone think she is pregnant, but some times I wonder lol

Cute little Lass!!!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 19, 2015)

So nothing else has changed except this: her normal poo (from this morning) next to her soft poo, which she's been having for the last few hours. Vet appointment tomorrow afternoon it can't come soon enough! I don't think she's pregnant so I haven't been watching her at night like I normally would, just a glance at the cam when I'm up in the night. Should I watch her more closely tonight?


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes. Usually cow pies like that hours before they foal. Looks very suspicious and I would keep a close eye on her

What does her udder look like? Same?

And her vulva?


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 19, 2015)

Really odd. Each question was an individual post...yet it all went on one. Hmmm somthin wacky going on


----------



## chandab (Apr 19, 2015)

If you post questions one after the next, the board will combine them into one post. Don't know what the timing is to be able to keep them separate.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 19, 2015)

It was a long space between. Hmmm well at least they showed up lol


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 19, 2015)

Udder and vulva are the same, vulva was pale and tight when I checked at 4:30 or so this afternoon... Nothing like being 8 months pregnant, sick with a cold and trying to watch a mystery mare... Lol


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 20, 2015)

Lol I get what you mean. I'm getting over a cold as well. I'd love to know what the vet says about diahrea. Is she still having it?


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 20, 2015)

I haven't been out to check her this morning so I don't know. I'm laying in bed feeling like death, I really want to go to this vet appointment but I don't want to share my cold, and I really don't want to do anything but sleep right now. :/ I feel like I should reschedule and be kind to my poor vet, but I want to know what's going on with my little lady!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 20, 2015)

From what I can see in the cam it looks like she's back to normal pony-poos.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 20, 2015)

Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks Kim! I'm trying! Lots of tea/water and couch time! I think my baby has dropped, although thank goodness there's no v shape here haha 

As for lass- we have a vet confirmed false pregnancy. I'm relieved to be done scratching my head, and going crazy. We will revisit breeding her for a 2016 foal in a month or so


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2015)

We'll look forward to your breeding her for 2016.......AFTER you get feeling better!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 20, 2015)

I hope you feel better soon. Lol good that your not sporting a "v".

I do hope you decide to breed her. And now you can pick out the stallion very exciting


----------



## Kim P (Apr 20, 2015)

I wonder why they have false pregnancies. My dog had one. I got her fixed after a close call and she had a false one. I guess she wanted to have puppies. I fixed her after her second heat. It was so odd. She showed all the signs. Even got big, but no puppies. Strange.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 20, 2015)

I am glad that you aren't parading a V also! Lol


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 20, 2015)

My oldest mare just got over hers. I think she was all wacky from the other girls not cycling. And the fact that there was a stallion on the property. She hasn't seen one in years...like not since she was pregnant with her 2nd foal. Who is now about 17


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2015)

I hope you decide to breed her too


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I do want to breed her for a foal of our own, but being so close to the end of my pregnancy makes me wonder about the when/how of it all. I would have to find someone with a stallion they would let live here for a month or two for breeding because my big APHA mare can't be an only horse! Or I have to buy another mini just to be a companion while I send lass off. Lass is double registered (A/R) so It creates so many opportunities for stud shopping, it makes my head spin!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 20, 2015)

Would a goat work...?


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 20, 2015)

My husband is sooo anti-goat. I'm in love with my neighbors cute Nigerian dwarf buck. If have one in a heartbeat but he absolutely will not.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm with your husband on goats. But if I wanted to breed a mare, I guess I would be willing to deal with a temporary goat


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 22, 2015)

well since lass is not pregnant, and the stud I had chosen for her is being gelded this week, we're going to wait another month or two before we worry about breeding. In the mean time though, shes getting daily turnout with her "big sister" Lilly. This has proven to help with a little weight loss (yay exercise that doesn't involve me!) so i don't mind the green grass she's getting. Here's a great shot of today's antics. They crack me up out there. I just wish I weren't sick and could go out and not just take pics from my window!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 22, 2015)

Haha that's awesome



her gallop is as fast as Lilly's trot


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2015)

Fabulous. I hope and pray you feel better soon!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 22, 2015)

Aww I bet they are happy!!!


----------



## Lepeppylass (May 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Thought I would give yall an update! We have decided to retire lass from breeding, (i'm a little sad about that) but instead are breeding my big dun mare Lilly to a big handsome blue roan stallion for an april foal. Lilly goes in for her AI on tuesday!

As far as my own pregnancy, little boy is riding very low, I am 3 almost 4cm dilated, and I doctor says she wouldn't be surprised if I went into labor this weekend. Will share baby pics once he's here <3


----------



## lkblazin (May 15, 2015)

Wooooooo whoooo very exciting!!!! Yes pics please!!!


----------



##  (May 15, 2015)

Well, have a safe delivery, and we'll be watching for your updates and pictures!!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 16, 2015)

Oh wow! Lilly is so beautiful, she will have such a pretty foal! Exciting! I'm glad you are keeping her : )

Can't wait fo pics of your sweet baby boy! : D


----------



## paintponylvr (May 16, 2015)

Looking forward to your pics of your own "colt"... Thanks for thinking of sharing that with us!

Can you share pics/bloodlines of the roan beauty your breeding Lilly to? O, when you get the chance.


----------

